# cyclogest



## ellen (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi there

I'm 7 and a half weeks pregnant (2nd IVF cycle) - had 6 week scan last week and all good so far - just the one and strong heartbeat   . Clinic have advised me to contine taking Cyclogest and Heparin to 10 weeks and then to stop.

I thought with IVF pregnancies you usually continues on Cyclogest to 12 weeks as that is the time the placenta takes over hormane production?  Is it okay to stop at 10 weeks? I did question my consultant but she said it's fine to stop at 10 weeks as it is just for support.

Hope you can assist and provide peace of mind.
Thanks
Ellen


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Fine to stop at 10 weeks. It´s different at each centre but the placenta kicks in about 9 weeks so no worries there.
Congrats on all being well so far!!!!

Ruth


----------



## ellen (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Ruth

Thanks for your reply and for easing my worries.  Just another quick  question.  My 10 weeks is up next Thursday and I'll be stopping the heparin and cyclogest.  I take it that it is okay just to stop and not withdraw slowly.  I hope you don't think that I'm worrying unnecessarily but could you put my mind at rest.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Personally I prefer women to tail off over a week rather than a sudden stop, it´s really personal preference.

Ruth


----------

